
GitHub’s site policy updates are ready for your feedback - rendall
https://github.blog/2019-03-14-githubs-site-policy-updates-are-ready-for-your-feedback/
======
forgottenpass
>your feedback

Why bother? Policy is a combination of the things their lawyers told them to
do, and the arbitrary decisions they're want to look less arbitrary by having
been written in important-sounding documents.

The best I can hope to effect their policy is basically copyediting. They
don't give a shit what I think, except so far as it causes them to write down
the kind of decisions they were predisposed to make anyway but hadn't written
down yet.

